# anubias nursery



## scissorfight (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all.

Anubias being one of my all time favorites, I found that I needed a lot more big ones to create the look I want in my tanks. So I bought a good handful of of small plants from my lfs.

My plan is to grow them emersed in in plastic containers with lids, firstly because I don't want to be concerned with algae, secoundly I have heard that they will grow faster emersed and I want to really spoil them when it comes to fertilizers. I have decided to go for two boxes in case I ruin things i one of them... The goal here is to grow them big, fast. 

My questions are:

1. I have attached each plant to a small rocks, do I need substrate?
2. The water level is just above the rhizome, is this optimal?
3. What/how much should i fertalize?
4. Am I missing something?

Also, would it be an idea to "revitalize" my very large submerged anubias this way? They have become a little covered in algae here and there and semm to have lost that very fresh look.

Don't know if this is relevant but each box contais these:
2x Anubias barteri var. nana 
1x Anubias barteri var. barteri 
6x Anubias heterophylla 

Sorry for long post 

-SF


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> 1. I have attached each plant to a small rocks, do I need substrate?


No, not really. It's easy to grow them hydroponically.



> 2. The water level is just above the rhizome, is this optimal?


That should be fine, yes.



> 3. What/how much should i fertalize?


Go with pretty much the same thing you'd use if it were a submersed setup. I've used Greg Watson ferts and Seachem macros with good success. A friend of mine has used Miracle Grow for macros just as well. Go easy at first and up it little by little from there.

The only concern I'd have is that you may run out of room sooner than you think you might. That's one thing I've learned from growing stuff emersed.

Keep the humidty high, at least until the plants have had a chance to acclimate.

Yes, you could use the emersed setup to "revitalize" old plants.


----------



## scissorfight (Apr 17, 2006)

Cavan Allen, thanks for your reply!

Two more questions.

What signs should I look for when it comes to over-fertilization? I easily become very eager  ..

What temperature would you recommend? I suspect my current temp is a little cool: 20*C/68*F (it's the same location I used to start my tomatoes)



> The only concern I'd have is that you may run out of room sooner than you think you might. That's one thing I've learned from growing stuff emersed.


I really hope so! 

Thanks!
-SF


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm trying something like this as well.

I'm growing everything in pots (of flora base) for density and portability. I just let the roots grow into the pot and leave the rhizome above top of the dirt. There are a considerable amount of roots being placed into the pots, so I think this will accelerate the growth over just tying them to a rock and piece of wood.

http://www.visi.com/~ginko/images/aquaProjects/tri_bright13/tri_bright13_tank.jpg


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

I've tried this as well. If you're not planning to set up a hydroponics system, I've discovered anubias grow better if their roots have a nutritious substrate to grow into rather than growing on bare rock or wood, that they like their roots and rhizomes wet and the leaves above water, that they grow better in a high humidity environment with filtered or indirect light, and that they grow lots and lots of roots along with bigger and bigger leaves when they're properly established.


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

The best I can find as far as fertilizing is to error on the low side. Water changes are good to remove salts and water current can help a little. Airation from an outside source to supply O2 and CO2 works to speed growth also. This is not first hand experience, just what I have read here and other places. If I were doing it, I would use a larger container and put the rhizome on a piece of driftwood, it is going to be attatched to one anyway when you go submerged so why not let the roots grow into a substrate in the emersed setup just like they will in a submerged one or just stay covered in water. A small piece of driftwood just about 1 inch round should work fine. I will be using rockwool for mine also to support a hardy root system without a compact substrate.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thats cool, do they grow faster this way?


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

Mine have started 7 leaves in 3 weeks or so. Not fast growers submerged. I guess they are supposed to grow better emersed but I will not know until I try.


----------



## firmia (Aug 10, 2006)

Try this excellent website. I think here lies the answers to mystery of anubias, just too good a link to know anubias to be truth

http://toptropicals.com/html/toptrop...anubias_en.htm


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

firmia said:


> Try this excellent website. I think here lies the answers to mystery of anubias, just too good a link to know anubias to be truth
> 
> http://toptropicals.com/html/toptrop...anubias_en.htm


More like http://toptropicals.com/html/toptropicals/articles/aqua/anubias_en.htm


----------

